# Dads trains



## tatzelwurm (Aug 2, 2012)

I've looked at the stickies and after looking online still have some questions so here goes.

From a basement in Maine to a basement in Maryland to now my basement in Virginia I've become the caretaker of the family "trains" or as my Dad calls it the 'junk box'. O gauge is a whole different ballgame for me so here I am. Basically, it was take the boxes or they were heading to the dump when my parents retired and moved back to Maine. These are the trains my Dad and my Uncles played with and crashed when they were little as well as the ones my Grandfather would tinker and fix when they did. Then it was my brother and I's turn to inflict more damage and my Dad stepping in as the train mechanic. 

I think I have tracked down some I don't know if I'm correct or not so hopefully someone can confirm what I've got. Not looking for a appraisal as I'm sure the sentimental value is higher then any monetary value. Looking more for an idea of what to do. It would nice for some of them to be runners again but I'm sure some of them would cost more in parts then they would be worth. So if that is the case I'm fine with them sitting on a shelf.

First off the 1664. How do you know if its a pre or post war?








Next up is what I think is a Lionel 248








What Im thinking is a little to far gone a 556 Royal Blue








Tender for a American Flyer 435? You can barely make out American Flyer on one side.








Remains of a 435?








What I think is a "57" Picatinny Arsenal Switch car


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your post got caught in our SPAM trap, I've released you to the real world. Sorry about that.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow some good stuff there


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You want to go by a model train shop and see what they say. I think you have some valuable stuff.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All the Lionel is Prewar except the Army switcher. The 1664 is a prelude to the Scout motor with a cast shell.

I have the Switcher and the 248 if you need a picture or two.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm pretty familiar with the motor on that 1664. Let me know if you need any help getting it up and running.

There are good sources for parts available ...

Train Tender for Lionel, Portlines Hobby for American Flyer.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## emmetd (Aug 1, 2012)

every thing can be restored to original condition.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The 42 Picatinny is probably the best of the bunch. The Royal Blue the worst. Should you decide to refurbish these you can easily and inexpensively find the parts you need to refurbish these. As I say to my wife all the time, "all it takes is time and money".


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

The 1664 including the tender,if it runs,may be worth up to $50.00.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Isn't it amazing what we did as kids? Don't know how many toys I flatout destroyed. I'm still amazed my Lionel stuff is in the condition it is in. Some of your pieces look to be in relatively good condition, with the AF pieces being a bit rougher. Everything you have there is worth the time and effort to return to running again. Hope you have a bit of patience while doing so. Remember, slow and steady wins the race.



tatzelwurm said:


> It would nice for some of them to be runners again but I'm sure some of them would cost more in parts then they would be worth. So if that is the case I'm fine with them sitting on a shelf.


One thing I'll say, only you can determine if it's worth it to fix them. They hold memories for you, perhaps to be shared with your children one day. If they were mine, I'd return them to running regardless of whether cost exceeded value. You can't put a price on memories.


Carl


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd make 'em run again, but not restore the exterior finish. 

Don't want to paint over the "memories!" 

That's what I did with the box full of old Lionels my Dad gave me.


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if they run fine with nothing but basic maintenance. They look like they've been sitting around for a long time, but from what is visible the motors appear to be in good original condition. If you do need parts, it's amazing how many good sources there are and how reasonable the prices tend to be.

I'd say it's worth doing a little cleaning and oiling and giving them a go.


----------



## tatzelwurm (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies ans I apologize for my late response I was unexpectedly needed out of town. So I've been out of the loop. Ill go through your replies and I'm sure Ill have more questions. With just a quick skim It looks like a lot of good info. Thanks so much.


----------



## tatzelwurm (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is a second batch of pics that I didnt have time to post up before I had to catch a flight. 

Dump car is still stamped No.659 Made by Lionel Corporation New York. Looks worse in pics then real life.










Large caboose is a repaint by my dad way back when.














































Needs to be rewired










Is this a chugger ? How does it work? Or I guess I should ask how did it work?










Seen better days










I didn't include the big cardboard box of rusty track since sadly I think everyone has seen enough of that.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Lots of pre-war stuff.Have fun cleaning it.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Lots of very interesting pieces. Even saw a Dorfan caboose in the mix. Looks like the majority of it is pre-war. Overall a nice set of pieces to own.

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tatzelwurm said:


> Is this a chugger ? How does it work? Or I guess I should ask how did it work?


T-Man did a really detailed / interesting thread on his S AF chugger. See here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4883

TJ


----------



## tatzelwurm (Aug 2, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm pretty familiar with the motor on that 1664. Let me know if you need any help getting it up and running.


I certainly will take you up on your generous offer when the time comes. Also thanks for the parts sources.



areizman said:


> As I say to my wife all the time, "all it takes is time and money".


I restore old VW's so she has heard many versions of that from me. :laugh:



Kwikster said:


> They hold memories for you, perhaps to be shared with your children one day. If they were mine, I'd return them to running regardless of whether cost exceeded value. You can't put a price on memories.
> 
> 
> Carl


You hit the nail on the head. I see myself as more of the caretaker then the owner of them. Im sure it will exceed what they could ever possibly be worth but thats what happens when the budget is set by the heart not the head I guess.



Handyandy said:


> I'd make 'em run again, but not restore the exterior finish.
> 
> Don't want to paint over the "memories!"


This is the way Im leaning. Not a restoration but more of a conservation. 



Kwikster said:


> Lots of very interesting pieces. Even saw a Dorfan caboose in the mix. Looks like the majority of it is pre-war. Overall a nice set of pieces to own.
> 
> Carl


In the 1st picture in the 2nd batch of pictures I posted do you think the top right flat car is possibly a Dorfan?



tjcruiser said:


> T-Man did a really detailed / interesting thread on his S AF chugger. See here:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4883
> 
> TJ


Thank you so much for the link to that thread. Very interesting and informative to say the least.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

tatzelwurm said:


> In the 1st picture in the 2nd batch of pictures I posted do you think the top right flat car is possibly a Dorfan?


It's highly possible, but since I can see no visible markings I'm not sure. You might be able to compare things like the wheels, trucks and couplers to help with the id. Might even help to post a close up picture of it from the side and bottom. 

Carl


----------



## tatzelwurm (Aug 2, 2012)

Kwikster said:


> It's highly possible, but since I can see no visible markings I'm not sure. You might be able to compare things like the wheels, trucks and couplers to help with the id. Might even help to post a close up picture of it from the side and bottom.
> 
> Carl


Found this while poking around online 










Here are some additional pics of what I've got. 


















No markings that I can find anywhere on it. Looks like a pretty good match to my novice eye.


----------



## tatzelwurm (Aug 2, 2012)

Found some more strays that escaped the photographer 

AF 494. 










Lionel 50 missing the two other guys and a bumper from what I can tell. It has a center mounted horn.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bumpers are easy for that car, I have a couple in a box somewhere around here. The other two crew can be found as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like someone tried to use the flatbed as rotor skates at one time.

Cool old "junk" you have there.:thumbsup:


----------

